# Cycling in Kauai?



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Going to Kauai next week for the 1st time. From the guidebooks, it looks like a sleepy little place, so I never really thought about cycling there. The other thread about cycling in Hawaii has led me to wonder: would it be possible to rent a road bike in Kauai?


----------



## baratta930 (Jul 24, 2004)

Yes you can. Kauai cycle in Kapa'a rented bikes the last time I was there others do as well.

The roads are pretty narrow and don't have a shoulder, but it depends on where on the island you're staying. If you want to do distance you'll have to ride on the highway that rings the island (Kuhio highway?).

I did a little mountain biking the first time I went, but didn't bother the last trip (I figured I was there to enjoy the ocean so snorkeled A LOT ).

Hope this helps ...

Berardino


----------



## ColoRoadie (Aug 5, 2010)

I didn't think the roads looked very inviting for road biking, so I spent my time scuba diving, snorkeling, free diving and doing the airplane tour. If you are into scuba, Kauai isn't a terrible place to do so. While I much prefer Cozumel, I think it would be a vast waste not to dive or snorkel with the Manta's and the Hawaiin Monk Seal off Ni'ihau if you are already on Kauai. We used Bubbles Below dive op which was enjoyable. Kauai was cool, but I won't go back. Better vacations are available closer and for far less money.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess you can climb up Waimea Canyon as I remembered it really strained the rental car
as others have said not sure if it's worth road biking there I'd rather be snorkelling, but watch the beaches for high waves warning as different facing beaches gets different intensity waves depending on the season.
The restaurants in general are terrible I should have gone to costco and buy a pack of steaks


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

roads are narrow for the most part and tourists everywhere. I was a bike tour taking people to the top of the canyon road to ride down when I was there but other than that its not a great place for a road bike. Also PookaDog on the southern end is the best grub on the island.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I was there in August for a week. 

These guys are right. Road cycling would be terrible. There are only a few paved roads with no shoulder and lots of traffic. Food was really bad and expensive too. 

The hiking and water sports are fantastic...particularly on the North shore around Hanalei. 
Check out Tunnels Beach for snorkeling. It's harder to find and a short walk. Best on island and don't forget the Kaulaulau trail at the end of the road. Also there's a good hiking trail at the top of Waimea Canyon you can drive to the trailhead. 


Mountain biking on the other hand would be good. There are dirt roads that go into the interior that are not busy. 

You're gonna love it.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Agree with those above. I was there for a week and had no desire to ride a road bike.

I also never got more than ankle deep in the ocean, but that's for another forum!


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Great. Thanks for the input, everyone. Snorkeling and beer it is.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

My Wife and I went to Kauai and Maui for our Honeymoon in April of 2008. I enjoyed Kauai over Maui as it was less touristy. 

Below are some photos of one of the main roads. There is a little edge to the road where you could ride, but I sure as hell would not do it with all of the drunk tourists driving about .

I would recommend the tour of the Na Pali coast in one of those small navy seal looking boats (cannot for the life of me remember what they are actually called). The boat ride was a lot of fun (if you do not get sea sick easily), the views were amazing, and the dolphins came close enough to the little boat to where I could touch them if I wanted to (see last picture).

Love Kauai!


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*The Guide*

This is the only guide book you will need--Ultimate Kauai Reveled". It's awesome. Costs $20. Don't forget to dive under the cave wall and surface up to the "blue room" where the water reflects around the cave. It only happens at around noon when the sun is overhead. 

I met the author when I was there. We're both pilots. He owns Scotty's BBQ restaurant in Kapaa. 
He flew by the next day in his ultralight doing stunts over the beach. 
If you can't afford the book, send me a PM and I'll mail it to you.


----------



## nipsip (May 20, 2010)

Please do not miss Barking Sands Beach. Not many tourist go there, but it is the most majestic beach on the island.










Directions


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Zodiac ?*



Goodbarsix said:


> .... I would recommend the tour of the Na Pali coast in one of those small navy seal looking boats (cannot for the life of me remember what they are actually called). ..


Zodiac inflatible boat?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zodiac_boat


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

tunnels beach on the north end is my favorite in all of Hawaii. 

I think you could road ride on the south/SW corner of the island and the climb up Waimea Canyon. That said, its Hawaii and the oceans and beaches are a better use of time.

I thought this place was pretty fun: http://www.waimeabrewingkauai.com/. The Beach House in Poipu is very nice
Stop in to see the Hyatt and their parrots if you have time, cool place


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bertrand said:


> Going to Kauai next week for the 1st time. From the guidebooks, it looks like a sleepy little place, so I never really thought about cycling there. The other thread about cycling in Hawaii has led me to wonder: would it be possible to rent a road bike in Kauai?


I've only ever seen cruisers and MTBs for rent. You CAN ride on "the road" (literally there is only one main road on the island) but I wouldn't. And past Princeville the lanes are narrow, no shoulders and there are tons of tourists driving. Do something else IMO. There is plenty to do. You could cycle up Waimea Canyon if you could get a road bike. That is about the only enjoyable ride I could think of there. And the wind will also be a big factor. It's almost always windy there.

//up north there is a really cool long bike path that would be a lot of fun to ride on a cruiser bike. Rent a cruiser and ride that...it runs right along the ocean.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

skygodmatt said:


> This is the only guide book you will need--Ultimate Kauai Reveled". It's awesome. Costs $20. Don't forget to dive under the cave wall and surface up to the "blue room" where the water reflects around the cave. It only happens at around noon when the sun is overhead.
> 
> I met the author when I was there. We're both pilots. He owns Scotty's BBQ restaurant in Kapaa.
> He flew by the next day in his ultralight doing stunts over the beach.
> If you can't afford the book, send me a PM and I'll mail it to you.


+1....the Bible for Kauai tourists.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PoorCyclist said:


> The restaurants in general are terrible I should have gone to costco and buy a pack of steaks


+100...get a condo and cook for yourself.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

I rode in Kauai several years ago after renting a road bike from a shop in Poipu. I loved it and would do it again. Had a nice 20 mile route that avoided all the main roads. The shop had a cue-sheet of several safe rides. Great scenery, some good climbs and lots of wild chickens!


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

skygodmatt said:


> Food was really bad and expensive too.


You guys are doing it wrong. If you want fancy restaurants go to Manhattan. If you want to sample fresh poke and the best Hawaiian food eat at the little local places.

You're right about the roads not being conducive to riding there. Maui has better riding. Then again, so do Colorado and New England. Enjoy the ocean, go for a hike in the jungle, and work on getting rid of those lycra tan lines.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> You guys are doing it wrong. If you want fancy restaurants go to Manhattan. If you want to sample fresh poke and the best Hawaiian food eat at the little local places.
> 
> You're right about the roads not being conducive to riding there. Maui has better riding. Then again, so do Colorado and New England. Enjoy the ocean, go for a hike in the jungle, and work on getting rid of those lycra tan lines.


God yes...the poke is out of this world. If you don't give it a try it's your loss.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Kauai Guide Book*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> +1....the Bible for Kauai tourists.


I've got the book. It's great. I have been reading it for weeks now.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Just don't leave it on the dashboard when you park at a secluded spot. Locals hate that book and on Maui it makes your car a target for vandalism. I heard the author was pretty much banished from the island. He put a lot of trails and waterfalls on private land in it.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I've been in Kauai for 10 days now. Great place, but I sure wouldn't want to be cycling here! Narrow roads, no shoulders. Even the new roads haven't made any provision for cyclists. The only serious cyclist I've seen so far was a young woman hammering up Waimea Canyon road. Seriously steep, scary narrow and 81 degrees. What a monumental ride!

I've attached a couple of photos from our time here. Muddy feet from the Wailua falls hike, and a shot of Waimea Canyon.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like you had a great time. Love the pics.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Bertrand said:


> I've been in Kauai for 10 days now. Great place, but I sure wouldn't want to be cycling here! Narrow roads, no shoulders. Even the new roads haven't made any provision for cyclists. The only serious cyclist I've seen so far was a young woman hammering up Waimea Canyon road. Seriously steep, scary narrow and 81 degrees. What a monumental ride!
> 
> I've attached a couple of photos from our time here. Muddy feet from the Wailua falls hike, and a shot of Waimea Canyon.


Yup...Waimea Canyon was the only road that would have interested me on a road bike. I'm sure there's plenty of great MTB there, but Kauai is certainly not a great place for a road bike. Plenty of other stuff to do there though so it's all good. Try the stand up paddle surfing--that was a blast.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Take a boat along the Na'Pali coast. 
Make sure you leave from the North side out fo Hanalei. 
Napali Catamaran is the one I used. They rock.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

skygodmatt said:


> Take a boat along the Na'Pali coast.
> Make sure you leave from the North side out fo Hanalei.
> Napali Catamaran is the one I used. They rock.


I did the Captain Andy's tour from the other side. We were in a zodiac boat and were able to go through the sea caves...super cool. I don't think they can do that in winter though.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

The best thing I've done in Kauai has been a 1-hour ultralight flight with Birds in Paradise. Absolutely the most fun I've ever had off the ground! Flew up the canyon, and along the Napali coast, flying in and out of some of the coastal valleys. On the way home we flew off the coast by the missile range, and had a great view of 4-5 pods of humpbacks. I was controlling the plane for about 1/3 of the flight. If you go to Kauai, you've got to try it!


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how the road and/or mountain biking are in Kauai these days? I'll be visiting soon.....


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

I was there two years ago and would be absolutely terrified to ride on the roads (no shoulder, TONS of traffic, tourists looking at scenery instead of bikers). There is a MUT near Wailua that might be fun though.

Can't speak to the MTB riding. The hikes we did made me think biking would be less than fun due to mud.


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

Haven't ridden there, but the ride up to Kokee state park along Waimea canyon is one of the "big 4" Hawaii climbs. Haleakula gets all the press but this route is very scenic and challenging as well. 

I think maybe they started charging out-of-staters to park at the top starting 1 July but not that much.

Note that there was a massive rain / mud slide on the far north west end of the highway and they just opened the road a couple weeks ago, but it has become a local vs tourist flash point at least for driving. Maybe cycling wouldn't cause such a stir.

From Lihue to Kapaa or even Princeville, and the other way to Poipu is heavy traffic and I don't think that much fun. If you get west of Poipu heading towards Port Allen and then Barking Sands I think it is much better for riding.

scott s.
.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I ended up riding twice there, last week, both times in Waimea Canyon. It was nice. I started both times between 6 and 6:30 AM which probably helped in traffic avoidance. I also took the western-most route, up Kokee, at the suggestion of the rental shop, as it gets less traffic. Speed limit is 25 mph, traffic was pretty light, and drivers were courteous, so they were nice rides.


----------

